# Code 12001



## kwhite2008 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey everyone!
I have a question regarding CPT code 12001. 
Above the code in the CPT book under the section header, it states sum of lengths of repairs for each group of anatomic sites. My question is, I have a patient who lacerated their 3rd and 4th digits of their hand and each wound was 1.5 cm in length. 
I am confused if since both wounds were on the same hand, different fingers if this is considered the same anatomic site. Can anyone help me with this?
If these are the same anatomic site, I will add both wounds up which will change the code from 12001 to 12002. If they are considered different sites, I will keep the code and add a modifier to the second 12001 billed (I think). 

Thanks!

Kim, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 18, 2011)

anatomic site meaning... skin is one continuous site, however if you notice certain areas of the skin are grouped together within the repair code section.  If you have multiple repairs of the same type in the same area grouping then you add the lengths together.  So for instance if you had two repairs on the hand and one on the face all simple repairs, you would add the lengths of the hand repairs together and report one repair code and then code the face repair as a separate code.  So in your instance you would add the 2 finger lengths together and code one repair code, 12002 (assuming they were both simple repairs)


----------



## kwhite2008 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

